# Are your Bun's indoor or outdoors?



## mistyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

Are your Bun's indoor or outdoor's?

And how many do you have? Doe's, Bucks.

Spayed or Neutered?



Mine 3 Dutches are indoor's at the moment, I have 2 Doe's and 1 Buck. They are not spayed or Neutered. They are for show & breeding..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 7, 2009)

i have three rabbits, 2 male 1 female all are altered, and they all live indoors with us


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

And they are cute Luvmyzoocrew..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you Misty, i have to agree with you,lol


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 7, 2009)

I have one neutered boy named Bayou. He lives inside with me in my room. He's tunneling under my blankets as I type this.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 5, 2011)

hmmm my lil baby Lionhead is an indoor bunners and my Flemish is an outdoor and has his own big run with hutch. Guiness gets outside too for a run through the grass and fresh air. I just name her this morning and already thinking of changing it. Grrrrr


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2011)

All indoors. 3 bucks, 7 females, all have been neutered. All are rescues.


----------



## Marrie (May 5, 2011)

One rabbit, indoors, buck not altered yet because we just got him, but will be soon.


----------



## Bunny parents (May 6, 2011)

One spayed Minilop girl and she lives indoor with us...No, correction..."we" live indoor with her. it's her house :biggrin:


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 6, 2011)

I've a few of my young ones inside and they will be going out ASAP. but 2 Harlequin kits, a Flemmie kit, and then Randy's Flemmie. 


Outside, are all my Harlequins, fuzzy lops, and English lops


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (May 6, 2011)

Are your Bun's indoor or outdoor's? Our rabbits are in their own little barn

And how many do you have? Doe's, Bucks. 11 dwarf hotots at the moment. 3 does 1 buck. 7 undetermined babies

Spayed or Neutered? Nope, they're for breeding.


----------



## michellexgix (May 6, 2011)

My rabbits are indoors, they share a room with my guinea pigs. 
I have three rabbits, all got neutered the 25th of feb. They are males.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 rabbits, 2 female, 1 male, all fixed and in the house. I keep debating the pros and cons of supervised visits outside.


----------



## Yield (May 6, 2011)

[align=center]I have three.
Dutch (male), Flemish Giant (male), Mini-rex mix (female).
All spayed and neutered.

I will be picking up a fourth bunny to take care of/foster soon (we didn't want to.. but we cannot leave the bun in it's former care anymore). The bun belongs to a customer of of my dad and he's neglected terribly because the kids won't take care of him and the mother is too sick to do so. He's... an unknown gender at this point. Not spayed/neutered. Unknown breed as well. All I know is that he is black and white, underfed, and gets no attention. He'll have to stay in the garage until we figure out his health though, then I'm hoping to move him into the guest bedroom. I also do want to get him neutered when possible.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (May 8, 2011)

I have 2 girls and two boys, all unaltered, all live outside in a spacious/protected enclosure.


----------



## Bunnykinz (May 18, 2011)

My 2 bucks Bugsy and Bryn live outside full time. They just got neutered!


----------



## majorv (May 18, 2011)

I have a pair of Himalayans - the buck is a blue and the doe is a black, plus I still have3 from their last litter, all does. I also have a cute 4 month old broken blue Polish buck. None are fixed since I show them, and they all live outside.


----------



## countrybuns (May 18, 2011)

I have 5 all indoor and one male is neutered. My vet wont spay the 3 females and the other male was supposed to be for breeding but I gave up on it and havent found a reputable breeder looking for a buck in his color yet.


----------



## MikeScone (May 18, 2011)

One at a time - first a boy, Scone MacBunny, who passed away nearly a year ago at seven-and-a-half years of age, now a girl, Natasha Rabbitova, almost three years old. Both indoor bunnies, exclusively, with free run of the house when I'm home. Natasha was recently spayed, Scone was intact.


----------



## plasticbunny (May 18, 2011)

I have a Flemish named Molly. She's not spayed, and I'm waiting another 6 months to spay so she can get close to full size. And then I have a Holland Lop named Gus, who will be neutered on the 25th of May. Both live inside, in thier own room.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 19, 2011)

1 french lop neutered male that lives inside and shares our bed for several hours at night. He thinks that my husband and I are his pets.


----------



## Cashew1 (May 19, 2011)

I have 1 named Cashew. Cashew is a buck (neutered) and LOOOOVES to do the bunny flop!!!!!


----------



## Cashew1 (May 19, 2011)

Oh ya and he also is an indoor.


----------



## HollandLoverFurever (May 22, 2011)

I have 5 rabbits, 3 bucks, 2 does, all un-altered, outdoors, 3 Netherland dwarf mixes and two Holland Lops


----------



## Cashew1 (May 22, 2011)

Do they live in hutches?


----------



## Nevaeh (May 22, 2011)

I have 2 mini lops and one flemish giant all males all unaltered (showing) We have a fourth bunny, another flemish coming this august from a breeder I will be meeting at a bunny show ! SO excited !! Our bunnies did live outdoors but we had a problem with an animal always going around the hutch in our yard. We moved them inside and they have there own bedroom !


----------



## MandyPandy (May 26, 2011)

I have 3 holland lops, unaltered littermates (Winry and Hawkeye) and a random rabbit that showed up in the rabbit pen.

They're indoor/outdoor rabbits, spending their days (weather permitting) outside, and their nights inside.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 26, 2011)

I have 2 mixed breed does, 1 Holland Lop doe, and a Mini Rex buck. They are all outside in a large pen, lined with chicken wire, and have free access to a large house. =)


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

i hav 4 rabbits 2 does 2 bucks none r fixed i think it is wrong. both bucks and 1 doe liv outdoors 1 doe lives inside


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 4, 2011)

Both mine are inside Buns Smokey gets neutered july 19 and Nova will be old enough for her spay in september.


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 8, 2011)

My one female lop, Lola live inside with me in my bedroom.


----------



## Lillika (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got a neutered flemish giant and his spayed girlfriend(a lop cross of some sort) living together outside in a dog kennel and run. They've also got a huge pen on the grass area next to their hutch. I'm looking at getting a connector from http://www.runaround.co.uk/ so they will be able to access their pen whenever they want.


----------



## houhoubun (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine is indoor only! I have 2 rabbits, one is a pure netherland dwarf and the other is a dwarf/hotot/english spot. I learned my lesson that I can't take care of rabbits properly when they are outdoors and prefer them indoors anyway.....As a child, I bought rabbits on impulse with my sister and my mom forced us to keep them outside and yeah, I hardly ever went out to play with mine after that because I have major OCD and blah blah. My mom ended up taking care of them. Never again


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Jul 19, 2011)

Are your Bun's indoor or outdoor's? _Outdoors_
 
And how many do you have? _2 Does, 1 Buck_

Spayed or Neutered? _Neither_


----------



## wabbits_are_nummy16 (Aug 13, 2011)

Outside ( i wish they would live inside, but i have yet to convince my parents that I am capable of litter box training them... when i have my own house, all of my bunnies will be indoors!!)from this-->:litterempty:to THIS! --->:litterhealthy:

1 mini lop doe, 1 dutch doe :headflick:

not spayed. mini lop is show rabbit
:bunnyheart:bunnydance:


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 2 rabbits:
Freddie, 4 year old Fuzzy Lop lives inside with me at my apartment.
Lila, 5 month old Orange Holland Lop, lives outside at my parents' place in the country. She is in a cage but also we have a huge run we built which he call the 'gym' where she goes also.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 14, 2011)

All of my bunnies are outside bunnies until I get a shed for them.

I have 4 bucks and 13 does all unaltered, all are show/breeders with 3 litters due the end of the month- 1 English Spot and 2 mixed breed(keeping my NZ does producing until my NZ buck is old enough to breed)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Aug 18, 2011)

I have one Holland lop doe who is an indoor-only bunny. She will be spayed in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Alek (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had three rabbits and several foster rabbits. My first pet rabbit was my mom's and it lived inside. My second rabbit was co-owned by myself and my uncle (upstairs neighbor) and lived in our outdoor sunroom during the spring, summer and fall but lived in my Uncle's basement during the winter. The sun room was nice and cool and his side of the basement was nice and warm. We had a rec-room down there so she got plenty of attention. Tiberius lives inside all the time because our new neighbor has cats in the sun room and one likes to hunt rabbits.


----------



## MagPie (Aug 20, 2011)

I have one bunny named Harvey, a buck, not neutered at the moment. He decided to pick a fight with my cat a few days before he was going to get neutered. Soooo once his ear heals and he doesn't pick on the cats again, I'll take him to get neutered.



Oooh and he's indoor. haha I have no back yard and it gets way hot in the summer.


----------



## mmfh (Aug 22, 2011)

I have one bun. She is a lionmane mix I got from the pound. She is my very first bun, she lives indoors and thinks the livingroom is her kingdom. She will be getting spayed by the end of this year.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 22, 2011)

I has 2, 1 buck (Peregrin Pippin Took), 1 doe (Meriadoc Merry Brandybuck), both mini lops. Pippin was neutered at almost 5 months. They have their own room and hutches and they have the run of the house for at least 6hrs a day. For the rest of the time they have the run of the room or they're sleeping in their hutch.


----------



## greenwood56 (Sep 4, 2011)

We have 5 buns, all indoors, Victoria a sable lop in her own personal cage, and Sami, a steel dutch with her 6 month old off spring, Joshie, Jelly Bean and Harlem; the 2 boys live on one side of a pen we built from NIC panels, and the girls live on the other side; the boys are scheduled to be fixed Oct 5; they all live in our sunroom which has a tiled floor making cleaning a breeze; They get to run around when we are home; I take them outside when its nice; this summer has been very hot for them so they have their own fan and frozen bottles of water; I never planned on having this many, but Sami came to us pregnant and we feel blessed to have been with her when the babies arrived and watch them grow; Sadly we lost baby Sweet Tooth just 2 weeks ago and we were with her in the end;


----------



## KiwisMom (Sep 4, 2011)

I have one Fuzzy Lop, 10 weeks old, indoors, Doe, not spayed. Have a deposit on a Lionhead too, if all goes well, should be born in about a week


----------



## pla725 (Sep 4, 2011)

I havenine rabbits all indoors. Eight are mine, one is a foster. I have two does and six bucks, foster is a doe. All are spayed and neutered. 

All but two are housed in x-pens. I have one bonded pair (Maddie and Sawyer), both mixed breeds. The others are: Ruby a Dutch, Woody a mini-lop, Elby a mini-rex, Max a dwarf mix, Flip Flop a holland lop and Willie a New Zealand. Olive is my foster and she is a mini-lop. Flip Flop was my last foster that I decided to keep because he is older and has a medical condition. 

It takes some effort to do all the cleaning but I do get it done.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 4, 2011)

All of my rabbits live in a shed, so technically they're indoor/outdoor. 
They're all un-neutered/spayed as they are show/breeding rabbits. Rex and Mini Rex mainly, with one Netherland Dwarf. 

Emily


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Sep 4, 2011)

I have two rabbits. I just had my boy neutered and my girl is still a baby and not old enough to be spayed yet. They are indoor, but my boy sticks around well outside so I take him out in the garden or to the beach and the park often. My boy is used to having free run of the house, but until he heals a bit more he's in the pen and my girl has free run. I'm counting down the days until my bunny's neuter is healed enough that I can start bonding them. They're glued to each other through the pen as it is no matter who is the free bunny. My girl just flopped down at my feet.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 19, 2014)

One sweet little boy,not fixed and he lives right outside my house in a hutch. I would much prefer he lived inside but my parents would not let me in a million years. Soon he'going to live in a wooden shed.


----------



## annabelle00 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just one who is neutered  He's indoors although we have to evade the landlord finding out :d But he mind end up outside during summer. Have to build him something bigger for him if he does go out.


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 19, 2014)

2 does not neutered indoors


----------



## NatalieHinds (Aug 19, 2014)

I've got a little girl New Zealand. She's not spayed and she's an indoor bun


----------

